# First Look at ICS!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a quick Video of IceCreamSandwich. Me personaly, i dont think its the real deal just because its got to much going on but only time will tell....... http://m.pocketnow.com/android/ice-cream-sandwich-first-look-video


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I call bs...give me 5 minutes and I can upload a picture of my bionic on ics.
Edit: done









And one for good mesure:


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> I call bs...give me 5 minutes and I can upload a picture of my bionic on ics.
> Edit: done
> 
> 
> ...


OH darn! You forgot to update your kernel and build number, where is that "bum bum ba....." sound from Price is Right when you need it?


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know looks pretty legit to me. The OS looks nice, I hope the Bionic gets it early being that Google now has its hands in moto.

Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Someone needs to contact this guy and tell him how to do a system dump.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

lrs421 said:


> I don't know looks pretty legit to me. The OS looks nice, I hope the Bionic gets it early being that Google now has its hands in moto.
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


I don't think it looks realistic at all... Never seen the codename as the version info. Also some kid bought that off ebay... Yea real reliable...


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Someone needs to contact this guy and tell him how to do a system dump.


Google remote wiped the /system partition on the phone, it definitely was legit considering they did that:
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QCZ6EuyAQCrHsmDpsyEygymqNBqGolJrOX9q5JYPDY9OA


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> Google remote wiped the /system partition on the phone, it definitely was legit considering they did that:
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QCZ6EuyAQCrHsmDpsyEygymqNBqGolJrOX9q5JYPDY9OA


I saw that! I guess it was legit if google did all that


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I don't think it looks realistic at all... Never seen the codename as the version info. Also some kid bought that off ebay... Yea real reliable...


eBay stories, found in a bar... That sounds like BS. But the OS looks pretty polished, or this kid is one hell of a themer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Communisum (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually all the devs said its real...


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> I saw that! I guess it was legit if google did all that


Yeah, I agree. Jcase wouldn't have wasted his time if it weren't legit.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonoid (Jun 15, 2011)

As said before, Google would not waste their time if it was something they didn't want leaked. They have much more stuff to do than waste their time on some kid 'attention theming' so I guess if you think they would waste their time then OK could be fake, if you have the common sense to understand then its obviously a real leak. What would you do if you were Google?


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

lemonoid said:


> As said before, Google would not waste their time if it was something they didn't want leaked. They have much more stuff to do than waste their time on some kid 'attention theming' so I guess if you think they would waste their time then OK could be fake, if you have the common sense to understand then its obviously a real leak. What would you do if you were Google?


+ 1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

oops... Moving along

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oops x2

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

